# Need info for Fishing near Providence, Rhode Island



## Kingfish_kid (May 17, 2003)

Going to Providence this week on convention. Anyone with any info on Pier / Easy access fishing in the area...Thanks...Ken


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Although I've never fish there Race point is a popular spot other spots are point judith and watch hill or go to saltwateredge.com for a RI report


----------

